# schwinn rolling rock cruiser



## super_fly (Aug 27, 2008)

Anybody have any info on this bike? Supposedly only 500 or so were made. Green & chrome based on a schwinn phantom i think.

Anybody ever ride one?


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

It's a promotional bike that Schwinn made for Rolling Rock beer and were free give a ways to the luckiest booze hound at the bar. I think there is a 5cent redeemable deposit on it.


----------



## kmckenna (Mar 21, 2014)

Hey super_fly, I actually have one of the schwinn rolling rock cruisers... 1 of 500 made in 1995 by schwinn as a promo bike for rolling rock to giveaway. Its an amazing bike to ride i love riding it, very comfortable and very easy to ride. I have seen these bikes sell from 500 to upwards to 1200. Its all about how badly someone wants the bike. I've thought of selling mine. owned it for 5 years and have ridden it maybe 20-30 times. If i were to sell mine I would list it at 750-1000. its not in mint condition but it is extremely rare.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

kmckenna said:


> Hey super_fly, I actually have one of the schwinn rolling rock cruisers... 1 of 500 made in 1995 by schwinn as a promo bike for rolling rock to giveaway. Its an amazing bike to ride i love riding it, very comfortable and very easy to ride. I have seen these bikes sell from 500 to upwards to 1200. Its all about how badly someone wants the bike. I've thought of selling mine. owned it for 5 years and have ridden it maybe 20-30 times. If i were to sell mine I would list it at 750-1000. its not in mint condition but it is extremely rare.


That's pretty sweet. Like a Firenze!


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

I think that there will be more interest in the bike from the "Rolling Rock crowd" than from bike enthusiasts. List it for sale on Craigslist-Latrobe and it will sell quickly.


----------



## 7up (Feb 21, 2014)

I have one and it rides nice and smooth as well having a relaxed geometry for a relaxed fit.


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

I once drank a bottle of Fat Tire Ale. It was quite smooth and comfortable. Mine was 12oz. I was more relaxed after I finished it.


----------



## 7up (Feb 21, 2014)

Jak0zilla said:


> I once drank a bottle of Fat Tire Ale. It was quite smooth and comfortable. Mine was 12oz. I was more relaxed after I finished it.


LMAO!....Ok JacOzilla you got me.Your right, what was I thinking when I posted that?


----------



## Silver King (Mar 5, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> That's pretty sweet. Like a Firenze!


Matthews Top of the Hill...Daly City!!!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Silver King said:


> Matthews Top of the Hill...Daly City!!!


****. You know that commercial?!!


----------



## Silver King (Mar 5, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> ****. You know that commercial?!!


It was inescapable! Besides, when I turned wrenches in college, we had to ro sham bo to avoid working on them.


----------



## Silver King (Mar 5, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> That's pretty sweet. Like a Firenze!


Matthews Top of the Hill...Daly City!!!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

girlonbike said:


> That's pretty sweet. Like a Firenze!


Only Firenze, would be more like cheap wine, a jug of Gallo


----------



## stardust44 (Feb 26, 2021)

How does one get a Schwinn Rolling Rock bicycle brochure or pamphlet? It was a promotional bicycle that Schwinn made for Rolling Rock beer in 1995-1996. Only 500 bicycles were made of this bicycle. I have searched on internet and have found nothing on this. Does anyone have any ideas on who might have a catalog on this bicycle?


----------



## stardust44 (Feb 26, 2021)

super_fly said:


> Anybody have any info on this bike? Supposedly only 500 or so were made. Green & chrome based on a schwinn phantom i think.
> 
> Anybody ever ride one?


I have a rolling rock bicycle I purchased today. It's a nice bicycle . I love it. I been searching for the number sequence on this bicycle. The only number I could find so far is under the handle bar. It says 0847 on the Schwinn emblem.Only 500 were made of this bicycle in 1995. Does 0847 mean 47th made in a sequence of 500?


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

Pics or it didn’t happen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stardust44 (Feb 26, 2021)

super_fly said:


> Anybody have any info on this bike? Supposedly only 500 or so were made. Green & chrome based on a schwinn phantom i think.
> 
> Anybody ever ride one?





super_fly said:


> Anybody have any info on this bike? Supposedly only 500 or so were made. Green & chrome based on a schwinn phantom i think.
> 
> Anybody ever ride one?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

stardust44 said:


> I have a rolling rock bicycle I purchased today. It's a nice bicycle . I love it. I been searching for the number sequence on this bicycle. The only number I could find so far is under the handle bar. It says 0847 on the Schwinn emblem.Only 500 were made of this bicycle in 1995. Does 0847 mean 47th made in a sequence of 500?


Usually the number stamped on Schwinn head badges was the date the bike was built (as opposed to the date the frame was built). The first three numbers were the day in the year and the last number was the year. This should mean that your bike was built on the 84th day of 1997, or March 25, 1997. However, if these were sold for 1995 that seems unlikely. Perhaps they were using old head badges. The head badge on the Rolling Rock Schwinn currently for sale on eBay says 0059, which would indicate a build date of January 5, 1999 which also seems unlikely.
It is possible that they didn't number these limited edition bikes, or they may not be as limited as they are represented.


----------

